# Simple Question .... Is Schutzhund going to be a sport of the past?



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Mondio Ring seems to be gaining more and more popularity, is Schutzhund going to be a sport of the past?


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Mondio Ring seems to be gaining more and more popularity, is Schutzhund going to be a sport of the past?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

USA has more members than NARA, ARF, and USMRA combined. Actually you could probably add the total members of NARA ARF and USMRA together take it to the power of 5 and still not have the numbers of USA

Go away troll noob


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Where do you see this? I see mondio having a attraction to some new people. And I do see the trials are growing. But I would expect that from anything. Promoted activites that are legit...grow, thats what they do but it's not like people in SchH are bailing left and right. 

Mondio is growing. But I do not think it's at the expense of SchH. SchH is growing to. Thier SchH people jumping ship to go do Mondio. But for the most part I think Most SchH people are pretty happy. 

And actually now that I think about it. The only place I see taking huge shift to more Ring people is this forum. That maybe because this is multi platform Forum. Where like AWMA is an IPO malinois club.

I think dog sport in general is growing. Mondio and SchH. but I think mondio has a bit of a way to go before knocks Schh off as king. And if it does....it does. I am not loyalist. that's closed minded thinking. If mondio takes over...mostly likely I would follow. Because what I like doing is training my dog. Not playing IPO. that said, I do like IPO....But training my dog is my love not IPO


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

Let me go double reverse troll on you real quick.

Schutzhund already is a thing of the past. IPO has taken over. The German Shepherd Dog is dead


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually SchH wont offically be dead till 2011.


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Actually SchH wont offically be dead till 2011.


True dat. Put a fork in USA


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lance why will USA be dead? They will just shift to IPO rules like everyone else. Or did I miss something.


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

James Downey said:


> Lance why will USA be dead? They will just shift to IPO rules like everyone else. Or did I miss something.



I don't want to get into it but I'm sure you have an idea. I am a diehard USA loyalist. Sadly, there is nothing I can do to save USA. Its kind of like when a chick you're dating slowly gets fat. You can't say anything about it or she'll likely dump you, but you know once she hits critical mass that you'll have to cut her loose.

This is how I feel about USA


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

But unlike a fat chick, USA will get new leaders and then you have to give them a chance to change things around. But even if they did not. USA is like ford, chevy and Chysler....we cannot afford for her to leave. We wil deal with it.


----------



## Lance Dior (Jul 31, 2010)

James Downey said:


> But unlike a fat chick, USA will get new leaders and then you have to give them a chance to change things around. But even if they did not. USA is like ford, chevy and Chysler....we cannot afford for her to leave. We wil deal with it.



Honda has arrived and there is no government to bail Chrysler out in this fantasy land


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Mondio Ring seems to be gaining more and more popularity, is Schutzhund going to be a sport of the past?


This cannot be a serious post - Thomas are you serious?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lance Dior said:


> Honda has arrived and there is no government to bail Chrysler out in this fantasy land


Yes thier is...Its called AWDF....and who holds 90 percent of the offices there.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Mondio Ring seems to be gaining more and more popularity, is Schutzhund going to be a sport of the past?


No fact is it's growing


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Schutzhund will never die. This is the money sport, let's face it. GSD will be here until BSL takes them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Even I don't see that. I would not want to see that. Mondio is growing, but really really slowly.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lance Dior said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...


For someone who is new himself "Lance", you sure seem to like to bash people and be rude to other "noobs"

Thomas, IGNORE David....oops I mean Lance. He may be able to work a dog (MAYBE) but he is an infection to this board. 

I think your discussion is valid, and I don't think Schutzhund will ever die...but Mondio is getting more popular.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lance Dior said:


> I don't want to get into it but I'm sure you have an idea. I am a diehard USA loyalist.
> This is how I feel about USA


Funny I can't find your name associated with any SCH or IPO events. You'd think it would be easy to find that don't you? Mods this is not Lance, it's David's grappling partner


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhUnzl2R4s


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnhUnzl2R4s


Yeah I found that also. Is that not something that freak David would watch. He has quoted multiple childrens books including Dr. Seuss. This guy is sad! Stranger danger, keep children and animals far away!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My fear is that PC will eventually destroy ALL the bite sports. Maybe not in our time but how many youngsters are getting into dog sports. A few, but not many. 
I even see this in AKC obedience. Full of old farts!  8-[


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> My fear is that PC will eventually destroy ALL the bite sports. Maybe not in our time but how many youngsters are getting into dog sports. A few, but not many.
> I even see this in AKC obedience. Full of old farts!  8-[


Let's use the right term, it's Geissers......


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We have section under the Swiss Kennel Klub and that is Jugend & Hund (Youth and Dog) . They have their own discipline, based on BH and Agility. A lot of clubs offer it.

To get the youth interested in dog sport, you have to offer them a means in which to participate in it.

Many dog handlers and breeders have children who grow up in the set-up, some follow suit, some don't but to catch the fish, you need a worm!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> Let's use the right term, it's Geissers......



 ME? I thought those were those water spouts that go off uncontrollably.........:-k .......Oh yea!  ...... Me! :lol::lol::lol: :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> We have section under the Swiss Kennel Klub and that is Jugend & Hund (Youth and Dog) . They have their own discipline, based on BH and Agility. A lot of clubs offer it.
> 
> To get the youth interested in dog sport, you have to offer them a means in which to participate in it.
> 
> Many dog handlers and breeders have children who grow up in the set-up, some follow suit, some don't but to catch the fish, you need a worm!!



The AKC, WDA, USCA all have junior programs but I don't see the interest...unfortunately.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't see Schutzhund ever dying out in the US, unless somehow the AR people get all protection sports banned. And even then, IMO Sch would be the last one out.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> Let's use the right term, it's Geissers......


Actually Jim it's geezers. I believe Geissers is an alternative spelling for geysers?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Actually Jim it's geezers. I believe Geissers is an alternative spelling for geysers?



Yep! That's the one! :-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You sure you didn't mean geezers?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Theres more politics, BS and money floating through SCH than any sport known to man kind. Like somebody else posted it will be the last of the dying breed if the others were to collapse. Might be wishful thinking and hoping of some but I would not hold your breath on that.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> My fear is that PC will eventually destroy ALL the bite sports. Maybe not in our time but how many youngsters are getting into dog sports. A few, but not many.
> I even see this in AKC obedience. Full of old farts!  8-[


Lead by example I suppose. My oldest is starting to get an interest in dogs, I just need to cultivate it


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Lead by example I suppose. My oldest is starting to get an interest in dogs, I just need to cultivate it


 In regards to the youngsters I think dog sports are a expensive lifestyle. One working GSD pup costs $1500 not including shipping and all that jazz, plus you need the equipment, some type of truck would be ideal. Of course time is a factor you have to be available on all the days the club meets and you need a home and a yard with a tall fence and a kennel. You can spend money hand over fist in a hurry. Thats part of the reason it is full of "old farts" they have alot more money then some 18 year old. There are other reasons as well.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> In regards to the youngsters I think dog sports are a expensive lifestyle. One working GSD pup costs $1500 not including shipping and all that jazz, plus you need the equipment, some type of truck would be ideal. Of course time is a factor you have to be available on all the days the club meets and you need a home and a yard with a tall fence and a kennel. You can spend money hand over fist in a hurry. Thats part of the reason it is full of "old farts" they have alot more money then some 18 year old. There are other reasons as well.


I agree, dogs are expensive. We have the luxury of going to Germany to live for awhile so at least if I want to pick up a dog in Europe, I don't have to pay to have it shipped to me, just shipped home as cargo when we return to the US. But you're right, being available at the days and times the clubs meet up is difficult for me. Most people my age have started families, which not only sucks the money right out of you, but also it's hard to take 3 kids to training with the dog - just too much liability there that one of your kids will run up on a dog and do something stupid (mine are all young) and it's hard to watch toddlers and keep track of the dog at the same time. So if you're not at work or don't have the kids, it's probably Sunday morning and you're just burned out from the week - then you have to hope someones out and about on Sundays. 
I'd definitely say that someone who is retired already has more time to devote to something like this than I do. I can only do so much, take the dog out in the yard to do some training while the kids are thrashing my house...kind of puts a damper on wanting to go train the dog because you don't know what the kids have done to the house, but, on the flip side of that, the kids make for a great distraction during training with their flailing around and screaming.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It won't die over here in europe folks!!!


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It won't die over here in europe folks!!!



No, they are going to drown it by watering it down.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe! but it will not die out and that was the question!!!


----------

